# 8 mos ... Not fully up!



## afurr (Mar 4, 2009)

Recon is 8 mos old now. His ears occasionally go up (mostly when he's outside or playing with another dog) and every other time, they are "comb over" look. We already had the breeder "glue" ear molds in his ears- they were in for 3 weeks! 

Thoughts???


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

What is his weight? Even a bit a extra weight does impact the ears.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

give him bones to chew on constantly and massage them upwards also give him some yogurt.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Can you post a pik of how they currently are on his head? Might want to glue them again.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

At 10 months my Bradys weren't up eithe I thought I had a pic on photobucket he was being lazy then one day poof they were up


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Weight has a connection to ears standing up? I didn't know that. Make sense though.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

might want to try gluing again.
give him lots of bones to chew on.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

We keep our dogs pretty lanky the 1st 1.5 years and then start building the muscle. Let the joints develop, bones grow etc.

We have the big ears from Tina - Griff will have a learge head and he is growing into his ears. No issue with the ears standing.

Lanky and lots of chewing.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

When I put ears up and they come down, I immediately put them back up again. We've been using moleskin and breathe rite strips with torbot for glue. I imagine they probably would come up on their own in many cases, but after having experienced now several people who's dogs had floppy ears, I don't mess around. Have seen that comb over look end up with a permanent crease in the ear causing the ear to pull across the head.


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

Amanda is not able to update atm. Recon is normal weight at 75 lbs and is quite lean. The photo in her avatar is Recon from Martin Luther King Day, so fairly recent. Although I guess that's not very helpful as they're up in the pic.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I would use Tear Mender and glue them together, I have never had luck with inserts, I just glue like a teepee and it has never failed, even with a large headed 8 month old dog.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Tear Mender is a good product. If the ears themselves don't have creases in them, then gluing together can work well. 

Having worked with an ear that creased in toward the head like a bad comb over, I wouldn't want to accentuate that if there is any tendency of the ear to crease inward. In some cases, a strengthening insert that holds the entire ear leather straight is needed.

In the picture, it looks like one ear may have the tendency to flop over the head. If this is the case, that area that flops would benefit from something like breathe rite strips and moleskin for support.


----------



## afurr (Mar 4, 2009)

Sorry it took so long for me to get back on - it's been busy. 

His ears kind of go up & down as they please. Every morning they ae straight up, but by mid day they are down (Not combover anymore - just puppy ears)


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Another member noticed her pup's ears went up beautifully whenever they played fetch. She used that & played tons of fetch with the pup to encourage her to hold them erect naturally as much as possible. I thought that was a clever idea & much appreciated by her pup as well.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

what do bones do??


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

And what kind I went t the slaughter house and go 2 BIG bones for her to chew is that good? Or do I need need to buy pre packed smaller kind? Her hers the tips are a lil floppy and when she's relaxing she has them back over her head is that normal? She was 5 months this month.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Sorry her EARS


----------

